# iwconfig - einstellungen speichern [SOLVED]

## Lockheed

Hallo!

Ich habe ein kleines Wireless-Netzwerk eingerichtet mit einem net.ra0 - initscript und einer /etc/conf.d/wireless Datei in der die Informationen über das Interface gespeichert sind. 

Seit einem emerge system kann ich zwar net.ra0 starten, jedoch werden die Einstellungen aus /etc/conf.d/wireless und ich muss mittels iwconfig ra0 essid, iwconfig ra0 mode, ... immer wieder alles neu einstellen. 

Hat sich da etwas beim baselayout geändert? Kann ich mir aber fast nicht vorstellen, da mein letztes emerge system nicht länger als 2 Wochen her ist und meines Wissens nach sich seitdem nicht viel geändert haben kann. 

Danke für eure Ratschläge, Lockheed  :Smile: Last edited by Lockheed on Mon Aug 22, 2005 5:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Marlo

Hi, 

 *Lockheed wrote:*   

> ...net.ra0 ...  jedoch werden die Einstellungen aus /etc/conf.d/wireless ... 

 

Schau mal  hier  rein.

Grüße

Ma

----------

## Lockheed

Spitze, danke

----------

## Marlo

 *Lockheed wrote:*   

> Spitze, danke

 

Hi Lockheed,

wenn dir die Angaben aus dem  Link  geholfen haben, was ja offensichtlich nach der Ergänzung mit "Solved" der Fall war, dann poste bitte deine Hardware und Systemarchitektur da hinein, damit unsere Nachwelt auch etwas von deinen Erfahrungen hat

Danke 

Ma

----------

## Lockheed

Ja mach ich natürlich gerne!

Also ich habe ein ASUS A8V Deluxe mit einer Wireless-Card im Zubehör. Auf Verdacht hin, dass diese Card einen RaLink-Chipsatz hat, habe ich mal die RaLink - Treiber aus Portage (rt2500) ausprobiert und ein interface unter iwconfig namens ra0 wurde erkannt.

Ich habe gelesen, dass man die Einstellungen für die Card über iwconfig machen kann (wobei diese nach einem neustart verloren gehen) oder mit der Datei /etc/conf.d/wireless. Aber auch mit dieser Datei hatte ich keinen Erfolg, da das rt2500 Modal seine eigene Konfigurationsdatei ladet (siehe Link von Marlboro). Dort kann man einfach die SSID usw festlegen und nach einem modprobe rt2500 listet iwconfig alle Einstellungen richtig auf, welche auch nach einem Neustart noch vorhanden sind.

Wichtig: Die Datei /etc/conf.d/wireless sollte umbenannt werden, damit man sicher geht, dass auf die eigene RaLink-Datei zugegriffen wird.

LG, Lockheed  :Smile: 

----------

